# Smoke Vault needle valve - Anyone done this?



## pinjim (May 6, 2017)

Hello-
I'm the proud owner of a Smoke Vault 24. In general, I love it. But I struggle to hold a specific temp, and the factory adjustment is way too sensitive.

I want to add a needle valve but don't know what parts I need. The hose is crimped to the regulator, so I'm thinking that I need a new hose, regulator, tank attachment and needle valve. 

I contacted Camp Chef and they said that I need a 1 psi regulator. I seem to be struggling to find that.

Has anyone put a needle valve on a Smoke Vualt? Can you tell me what parts you used?

Thanks in advance for any help, I've been trying to figure this out on my own without any luck.

Thanks!
James


----------



## r2 builders (May 6, 2017)

Did you try searching under needle valve in the search box?
Lots of info there


----------



## pinjim (May 6, 2017)

I did a lot of searching. Lots of reading. I guess the regulator is what has me a bit stumped. Supposedly I have a 18,000 btu burner. I'm not sure what a suitable replacement is for a regulator, so I don't exceed the btus, i.e. burn up my smoker....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

You can get a needle valve at HD. Just take the hose to the store & they have all the parts in the brass fittings dept.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

If you don't want to make your own, for less than $20 the one in post 14 of this thread will work. Lowes used to stock it but it's less expensive on Amazon. I have one on my GOSM and a buddy installed the same one on his Smoke Vault 24. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237718/the-beginings-of-my-disco-burner


----------



## pinjim (May 7, 2017)

Perfect, thanks. I'll try and find that unit. 

Just so all can see what I'm talking about, I can't separate the regulator from the hose on my smoke vault, so I can't add a needle valve by the tank...













image.jpeg



__ pinjim
__ May 7, 2017


----------



## pinjim (May 7, 2017)

And just because I'm proud, my first brisket and my smoked pepper jack, brisket and egg sandwich I had for breakfast this morning. Manwich!













image.jpeg



__ pinjim
__ May 7, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ pinjim
__ May 7, 2017


----------



## djrocketodd (May 9, 2017)

same problem here with me, would like an answer too :)


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

Below is a regulator that adjusts pressure...  It may work well for you....


----------



## pinjim (May 10, 2017)

Thanks. I ended up buying this one:


I'll give it a shot this weekend and will report results. 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

That looks like the best option to me...    Good luck... 

You probably will have to reduce the number of holes in the burner so you don't have a flame out with reduced gas flow...  Self drilling screws should work well to plug the holes in the burner... 













Propane Burner adjustment.png



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2017)

I am contemplating moving from my gasser to a MES with the Ace deal ($129)and main reason is lack of lower temps.  What kind of temp range are we talking here with these mods?  I'd like to hit 140F for some things.  I also assume with these mods 300F+ is no longer.  Any advice appreciated.  Sale on the MES end 11/30...  THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

zwiller said:


> I am contemplating moving from my gasser to a MES with the Ace deal ($129)and main reason is lack of lower temps.  What kind of temp range are we talking here with these mods?  I'd like to hit 140F for some things.  I also assume with these mods 300F+ is no longer.  Any advice appreciated.  Sale on the MES end 11/30...  THANKS IN ADVANCE.



I can consistently maintain as low as 130 using my needle valve. With lots of babysitting I can hit 115-120. In colder weather 120 can be easily achieved. 

Good wind blocks along the lower portion of your smoker will help too.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2017)

THANKS!


----------



## country5blues (Oct 27, 2018)

daveomak
 I was going to ask 2 questions about post #11 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...e-valve-anyone-done-this.262185/#post-1703044:
1. what size screw? But your burner is different from mine. Mine doesn't have round holes, but more like vertical cat-eye shaped. #4 is the smallest my local hardware store carries and it is smaller than that so I may need to order an assortment and see what works. I need about 30 screws to block half of the holes, so looks like I have a LOT more holes than you do.
2. what metal are those screws? My burner appears to be stamped stainless and I know enough to know that some metals interact with others, and some will melt at lower temperatures, but not enough to know which to buy. I figure stainless is okay but yours are gold so maybe they are brass?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2018)

First of all, the burner is not hot...  Any sheet metal screw will work that fits the holes...   I would use a self drilling screw..  If need be, drill the "cat eye" holes out to round...  preferably to match the screws..  some silicone to seal, if they leak...  I doubt they will because the propane pressure is only about 11" water column pressure..  about 2 PSI and the open gas holes will eliminate most all of that pressure..


----------

